# Harmony Introduces new remote at CES 2008: Harmony One



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Press release: http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...newsLang=en&beanID=202776713&viewID=news_view

I was really hoping for some hard dedicated color buttons, but oh well ...

Here it is:












> * The One to Watch: Logitech Harmony One Introduces Significant Evolution in Home-Entertainment Control
> 
> *_*Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote Introduces New Design with Full-Color Touch Screen, Intuitive Button Layout*_
> _*Winner of CES Innovations 2008 Design and Engineering Award*_
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Courtesy of RemoteCentral.com, here are some more links:

Official Logitech Product Page

Various High-res Pics (Logitech site)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm getting the itch ... despite not having dedicated color buttons, this looks VERY nice ...


----------



## DicknVal (Mar 30, 2002)

But... Can it handle DISH's multiple remote addresses? 

Most, if not all, remotes I've seen can't.

Without that it's worthless, at least for me.

Dick


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Of course, right after I get my 880


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm getting the itch ... despite not having dedicated color buttons, this looks VERY nice ...


I wonder though, if it might be available with colored buttons in Europe. One of the links you posted said it would go on sale in both the US and Europe....

Most of the other harmony's have corresponding European models WITH the colored buttons. If this one follows suit, I'm pretty sure I'll have to add it to my system.

I'd been holding off on getting a Harmony hoping one came out with colored buttons.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll buy one...... anyone wanna buy an 880??


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm getting the itch to replace my Xbox remote, even though it does have the colored buttons. You figure if MSRP is $249 or whatever then Amazon MIGHT have it say %10 cheaper?!!


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang it. It's too bad I _just_ got our 880. That sure is perty.

Oh well, at least I know what I may pick up once the 880 poops the bed.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I'm getting the itch ... despite not having dedicated color buttons, this looks VERY nice ...


Too bad it looks to not have the 8-hot-key layout, or you could just slap your background on it for the color buttons. 

By the way, I love that background on our 880. I don't miss the actual color buttons. Thanks again! :grin:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Less buttons traded out for a touchscreen.

Meh.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

No big deal there compared to the 880. About the only difference is the touch screen... but you have to scroll through pages to get where you want to go. I'll keep the 880 with buttons that I have memorized.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I wonder though, if it might be available with colored buttons in Europe. One of the links you posted said it would go on sale in both the US and Europe....
> 
> Most of the other harmony's have corresponding European models WITH the colored buttons. If this one follows suit, I'm pretty sure I'll have to add it to my system.
> 
> I'd been holding off on getting a Harmony hoping one came out with colored buttons.


I already did a Google search and can't find a European model ... yet. I have a minor concern that if they follow history, the hard color buttons will be BELOW the numeric keys, when I'd prefer they be ABOVE the numeric keys, but ... beggars can't be choosers!

If I do find a European Harmony One, I think my big problem would be getting someone to take my money!. After a long search, I finally found ONE SELLER with a European equivalent of the Harmon Kardon TC30 (my remote, an OEM Harmony) with hard color buttons below the numeric keys. It was a Dutch company, and after finally finding a translation tool and figuring out how to contact them, I sent an email asking how much they would charge to ship to the US. Unfortunately, I got back a very nice reply that they only deliver in Holland.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Richard King said:


> you have to scroll through pages to get where you want to go. .


Agreed. I might have 40 buttons on the LCD screen for an activity. I don't want to scroll forever.

The 880 works better for me.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> Too bad it looks to not have the 8-hot-key layout, or you could just slap your background on it for the color buttons.
> 
> By the way, I love that background on our 880. I don't miss the actual color buttons. Thanks again! :grin:


Glad you like it!

It's a shame the new remote only looks to be three rows of "soft buttons" on the touch screen, two less than I have now, but it's higher resolution and maybe I wouldn't miss those two buttons? Nah. Well, maybe!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not bad but I'm disappointed: No hard buttons for color, no List hard button... these are always the first things I have to program into a remote.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not bad but I'm disappointed: No hard buttons for color, no List hard button... these are always the first things I have to program into a remote.


I'm in the same boat...I'll probably get it, but the darn List and colored buttons are a big disappointment. If it doesn't show at least four activities and allow for eight device commands per page, it's a loser in my book.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Less buttons traded out for a touchscreen.
> 
> Meh.


totally agree...I want the 880 in place of my 676 just to get the extra three activity buttons on the first page...having to scroll to a second page for more activities is a pain...


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

If they could put colored buttons on this or an 880, I'd jump (again - already have a 676 and an 880).

Or, maybe an 881 (keep the LCD from the 880, use the transport key layout from the One and add hard color buttons)!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

anubys said:


> totally agree...I want the 880 in place of my 676 just to get the extra three activity buttons on the first page...having to scroll to a second page for more activities is a pain...


Isn't it 2 extra?

I limit myself to 1 page no matter what as I don't like scrolling to a second page.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

DicknVal said:


> But... Can it handle DISH's multiple remote addresses?


As far as I know, Harmony remotes can. You may need to contact support to enable the additional code set. Harmony remotes do not have built-in code bases, they download everything from the Harmony web server and the configuration is incredibly flexible.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Isn't it 2 extra?
> 
> I limit myself to 1 page no matter what as I don't like scrolling to a second page.


I thought the 880 has 6 activities on the first screen...I could be wrong since I don't have one...

the 676 has 3 dedicated activity buttons (the equivalent of the "first screen")...


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

RF is not listed as a spec on the logitech home page. For 250 bucks, I feel like RF should be included.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, You mean Activities as in "Watch DVR" etc. 

Yes, the 676 has 3 dedicated keys for that.

The 880 has 8 acitivities on the main screen (it doesn't have the 3 dedicated keys up top).

So, the 880 has 5 more activity options.



I thought you were referring to keys available on the screen during an activity (6 for the 676 vs. 8 for the 880).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

CES video: Logitech Harmony One


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting that, Nick.

After looking at the live demo, I'm not sure I like the touch screen aspects... Everything the person demod showed a solid bar across the screen, so instead of 6 "soft buttons" on older harmony remotes, or 8 soft buttons on the 880 and HK TC30, this looks like it's only 3 buttons on the screen at a time! I hope that's not the case and that it at least support 6 soft buttons.

My other issue with soft buttons is I am all thumbs... I am notoriously bad at my car's touch screen navigation system, never hitting the right spot. I could see me having no luck with the Harmony One screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No color buttons, no List button. I just finished playing with one.. and while it's solidly built.

*THERE ARE 6 SOFT BUTTONS* I saw it.

Also, the buttons can be customized with different images not just text from what I've seen.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No color buttons, no List button. I just finished playing with one.. and while it's solidly built.
> 
> *THERE ARE 6 SOFT BUTTONS* I saw it.
> 
> Also, the buttons can be customized with different images not just text from what I've seen.


Excellent and excellent! Six is not as good as eight soft buttons, but that's OK. I love that the buttons can have different images .. this means I can retire my RGBY wallpaper and use an actual "color button" image for my color buttons!


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

Richard King said:


> No big deal there compared to the 880. About the only difference is the touch screen... but you have to scroll through pages to get where you want to go. I'll keep the 880 with buttons that I have memorized.


I agree......I will keep my 880's and 1000....That black sure is pretty though....hehe


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm looking to replace my old (4-5 years now I think) MX-700. I'm now down between the MX-810 and now the Harmony One.

I do know the LCD screen can have 6 buttons, not just 3. One screenshot I saw somewhere had a cable boxes A, B, and C buttons on the LCD screen and they were images of actual buttons with the letter in them. Not sure if I'd like a touchscreen but then 95% of my use would be with the hard buttons anyway.

And yes, my month long search for a remote that has colored buttons came up empty outside the Harmony XBox remote. They all really need to get a clue.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nick said:


> CES video: Logitech Harmony One


Thanks for the link!

I've gotta say, after seeing it, I'm not quite as jealous as I thought I was.

Where I like the contour of it a bit better, I'm a little iffy on the touch screen, and don't like losing 2 soft-keys.

Maybe is they release one with dedicated color buttons.......:grin:


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

there's considerable debate on the TCF forum regarding this question:

can you have 6 activities on the first screen of this remote or are you limited to only 3?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw six soft buttons in use in the main remote. They had the remote set up for three wide buttons for activities. 

The remote they had may be the only one or one of the few in existence. Because it is a touch screen there's no reason they couldn't make a software change for 6 activities in the main screen.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

My first reaction was very cool, but after serious consideration, I have the 890 and it works great. There are no frills here that would push me to getting one. The color is nice and flashy. The button ergonomics are ok, but I am used to my 890. The programability is the same as what I have now, perhaps I can add icons (I need to confirm this), but that is more flash.

One feature, which is huge, I would have liked to have seen is the use of more activities. While some might only use one at a time, I use my remote throughout my entire house, I have 8 zones to control and when I meander through my home I use one remote to do everything (almost). More activities would have sold me on this product for that one reason alone.

As for the number of activities on the front, it won't matter to most, like I said above, most folks only use it in one room, so scrolling through is not much of a pain for them. Imagine using all 15 activities and having to scroll through them to get to them all as you go through your multizoned home. 3 means 5 scrolls, more on the screen means less scrolling. Which would you prefer?

It looks nice, appears to be more user freindly, however it will not replace my 890.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The logic of adding a touch screen seems to be in direct contrast with the logic of attempting to make the hard buttons more contoured and segmented for the purpose of ergonomics and making them easier to find by touch.

Using the touch screen almost requires the use of two hands and definitely requires that you look at the remote for the buttons. So, while it may be easier to find the hard buttons without looking, it's impossible to find the soft buttons without looking.

I went away from my Pronto's to Harmony 880's specifically because the Pronto required two hands and couldn't be used by touch. IMO, the Harmony One is a backward step for Harmony.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So how many activities total are available and how many "pages" of soft buttons are available per activity?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> So how many activities total are available and how many "pages" of soft buttons are available per activity?


It is 15 activities according to Logitech's site, but I didn't get how many buttongs per activity. I assume you mean like choosing '-' and 'format' and 'green' and 'red' etcetera, I didn't get that from the literature, but will assume enough to do what the 890 does, and I have 7 pages worth of stuff for my Denon AVR-5805...and I could potentially program more into it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

smiddy said:


> It is 15 activities according to Logitech's site, but I didn't get how many buttongs per activity. I assume you mean like choosing '-' and 'format' and 'green' and 'red' etcetera, I didn't get that from the literature, but will assume enough to do what the 890 does, and I have 7 pages worth of stuff for my Denon AVR-5805...and I could potentially program more into it.


Yea, what I mean by "pages" is just more stuff programmed to the LCD. Like on my MX-700 you can have 4 pages of codes, 8 per page (or is it 10, I forget). So on this Harmony One I could have on page 1 the 4 colored buttons, List and a ToDo macro. Then on Page 2 perhaps a couple other obscure functions I don't use often plus a button for TV aspect ratio or turning surround on and off, things like that.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

We're saying the same thing, I just never saw it in the literature.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i like the button layout better than the 880/890. but surprisingly, it doesn't make me regret buying the 1000. looks like a nice remote though


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

The touchscreen can be layed out several ways. In the second video (after the first on at the previous link) there is a quick scene showing a 3x2 button layout. That would put 6 activities on one page. I can't prove it, but I wouldn't be surpised if the screen might show 3x3, 3x4, or even more buttons. They CAN, because as a touch screen the buttons don't have to relate to hard buttons on the side of the screen. They can be ANYWHERE on the screen, sort of Pronto-ish. 

Interesting. 

4D


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

From feedback on the new remote at RemoteCentral.com, there are only THREE ACTIVITIES per screen, and no way to change that.

You can have six soft options per screen while in an activity, but only three activities per screen. 

The poster who shared this also commented that the LCD screen was sensitive, and while in the activity, it was very easy to "thumb" the wrong soft-option. I'm hoping to read more user reviews, because I find that discouraging ...


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> From feedback on the new remote at RemoteCentral.com, there are only THREE ACTIVITIES per screen, and no way to change that.
> 
> You can have six soft options per screen while in an activity, but only three activities per screen.


thanks for clarifying this...

in a perverse way, this is good news...I really didn't want to spend $250 on a new remote and this is a deal breaker for me...I must have at least 6 activities on the first screen or the remote is not an upgrade over the 676 I'm using now...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> From feedback on the new remote at RemoteCentral.com, there are only THREE ACTIVITIES per screen, and no way to change that.
> 
> You can have six soft options per screen while in an activity, but only three activities per screen.
> 
> The poster who shared this also commented that the LCD screen was sensitive, and while in the activity, it was very easy to "thumb" the wrong soft-option. I'm hoping to read more user reviews, because I find that discouraging ...


That would be consistent with what I saw, but I suspect that you could have 6 activities with a software upgrade.


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had the 880 for a few months.. and even though I'm happy with it.. other members of the family are constantly complaining about the buttons at the bottom being too close together.

The Harmony One seems to resolve that issue with having plenty of space between buttons.. so I may be upgrading sooner than later.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

smiddy said:


> It is 15 activities according to Logitech's site, but I didn't get how many buttongs per activity. I assume you mean like choosing '-' and 'format' and 'green' and 'red' etcetera, I didn't get that from the literature, but will assume enough to do what the 890 does, and I have 7 pages worth of stuff for my Denon AVR-5805...and I could potentially program more into it.


As a new subscriber to D* with the HD package, and now yet another remote....I am finding I need a remote fix. Have never used a universal remote such as this ONE, but I understand the Activities...fine for initial turn on of everthing for TV watching, DVD playing, etc.....BUT

Now that I have the TV on, I can then select a Device eq AVR(Denon 3808CI) that I can control via the remote using both the soft buttons on the screen and pages of them for individual actions for that device (Denon), AND the hard buttons?

Like I said never had one, or used one so just trying to understand how I would....

1) Activity - Turn on D* HR20 and Panny HDTV and Denon AVR to watch/listen to satellite TV....WATCH TV.

2) Then while watching be able (can do with Denon remote), switch to the XM tuner source on the Denon and tune to a station and listen to XM while watching TV still........can do? and how?

3) And then during 2) change to Denon source NET to listen to Internet radio while watching TV.

On the Denon remote, I can touch a source icon and all hard buttons are related to that source, ie Sat....change channels,etc.

I take it this is done by using Device in the ONE and then selecting a page and related source and to do icon?

Thanks,
Newbie Bob


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

think of an activity as this (assume you have a TV, A/V receiver, Tivo, and a radio for simplicity

activity: watch TV would be

1. turn all equipment on
2. turn TV to video 7
3. turn receiver to video 2
4. Tune Radio to channel 121
5. Turn Tivo on and control Tivo with remote and audio with receiver

the volume with now control the receiver, the channel up/down & guide and Exit...etc. will control the Tivo

activity: listen to radio while watching TV

1. keep TV to video 7
2. tune receiver to video 3
3. control radio channels with remote and audio with receiver

each activity can be modeled to your specs...you tell the remote what button controls what equipment during each activity...it's very simple to program...


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Anubys,

I think I am starting to understand.
I think I need one of these ONEs.

Is remotecentral a good place to discuss Harmony or what other forum?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

bwclark said:


> Thanks Anubys,
> 
> I think I am starting to understand.
> I think I need one of these ONEs.
> ...


lots of people like that site...I like to get my info from this forum, the Tivo Community Forum, or the most technical one of my favorite three: the avs forum...

btw: you can go to the logitech site, set-up an account, and configure a remote even if you don't own one...you can then get comfortable with the software and how it works (it takes a little work to get the hang of it, but it's pretty easy)...you need to know the make and model of each unit you have (e.g. Sony receiver STR-980)...

once you decide to buy the remote, it's all ready for you...you can just download your configuration into the remote and you're done...so you can test drive the remote without buying it...


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

I do recall the online account setup, as I did that about 3 years ago to try it out.
Cannot locate that now, only software download that requires a remote be connected to setup.

I will wait until I get the ONE and then just do it..over and over until I get it working as I wish.

Thanks for the help.

There is a good Thread on the ONE here:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?6349,2#33


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Picked up a One today. Fit and finish are excellent. Good feel and comfortable. Backlit buttons are nice, as are the individual buttons (vs. 880).

Very good natural feeling remote. Much nicer than the 880/890 in that respect.

Chris


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

anubys said:


> thanks for clarifying this...
> 
> in a perverse way, this is good news...I really didn't want to spend $250 on a new remote and this is a deal breaker for me...I must have at least 6 activities on the first screen or the remote is not an upgrade over the 676 I'm using now...


I don't find the 3 limitation tough at all - the movement between screens if fast and smooth (left/right soft arrows). With the larger size and ease of locating I have no complaints. But everyones requirements are different and I understand how this "reduction" may hurt if you are use to more.

Chris


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris - 

I'll be checking this out this weekend, but since I'm "all thumbs", I'm curious how you find using the touch screen.

On the activities pages themselves, where you have 6 buttons present, is it easy to only hit one button on the touch screen with your thumb? Or do you have to really be careful to not hit adjacent keys?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Chris -
> 
> I'll be checking this out this weekend, but since I'm "all thumbs", I'm curious how you find using the touch screen.
> 
> On the activities pages themselves, where you have 6 buttons present, is it easy to only hit one button on the touch screen with your thumb? Or do you have to really be careful to not hit adjacent keys?


I haven't had many problems with the touchscreen - and any problems I have is greatly overcome by the advantages of the tactile feel of the real buttons. Its hard to overstate the feel of this remote. Its slim, but sits comfortably in your hand. The areas are distinct and with the independent raised buttons it really is a "no-look" remote.

The 3 activities are easy to touch activate, and when you move to the 6 functions - those are large enough to independently touch. You also can create "blanks" so if you wanted 4 and put none in the middle to reduce "accidental" touching - you can do that too.

E.G: Heres an example of a setup I just made to see how you can limit touching (of course by reducing the # of functions) - the X represents a button:

X -
- X
X -

By doing this it becomes basically impossible to mis-touch. So for those 'all-thumbs' people there are options.

Chris


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BudShark said:


> By doing this it becomes basically impossible to mis-touch. So for those 'all-thumbs' people there are options.
> 
> Chris


Thanks ... that certainly would work to eliminate accidental key-presses, but it will be tough enough for me going fro 8 soft-keys on the TC30 down to 6 on the Harmony One, that to drop to 4 or 3 would be a nightmare! 

But I'll try it this weekend and see what happens... If I can train myself (and that's hopefully all it will take) to hit only one button, then I can live with 6 soft-keys!


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

Just bought it and there is no way to create colored icons to go along with the DirecTV colored buttons (red, green, blue, yellow). Though, some pieces of hardware have these buttons pre-determined (such as the Xbox 360 and the PS3), it doesn't appear that these can be assigned by the user. I assume (hope) this will be fixed in near-future software update, but currently have to rely upon text in the soft-keys ("red", "green", "blue", "yellow"), though, using the default "theme" these are all on blue squares.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ben_jd said:


> Just bought it and there is no way to create colored icons to go along with the DirecTV colored buttons (red, green, blue, yellow). Though, some pieces of hardware have these buttons pre-determined (such as the Xbox 360 and the PS3), it doesn't appear that these can be assigned by the user. I assume (hope) this will be fixed in near-future software update, but currently have to rely upon text in the soft-keys ("red", "green", "blue", "yellow"), though, using the default "theme" these are all on blue squares.


I suggest calling Logitech Harmony customer sarvice and requesting the RGBY icons for DIRECTV usage. They do accept feedback from users, so if enough people call and ask for it ...


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

User Report - Keeping it focused on the differences between ONE and 8x0:

1) Touch Screen vs. traditional softkeys with corresponding button. The limit of 3 activities or 6 softkeys certainly makes the remote less 'versatile', but I think its been handled appropriately. With a bit of adjustment, I don't find it difficult to work with at all. We have had no instances of mis-touch yet. The accuracy of the touchscreen seems to be very good and requires just a quick glance. The buttons seem to be a bit bigger than a normal thumb, so for men it might be a bit trickier than women. Its easy to move between screens - so the limit of 6 vs. 8 or 3 vs. 8 doesn't seem to bother us - but we also only use 5 activities (with the last 3 being only occassional).

2) Keypad - independent buttons vs. smooth top buttons. There really is no comparison here. I am glad to see Logitech move away from the 'smooth top'. The feel of the buttons on the ONE is much easier to navigate with no looking. The order and layout is good. No instances of hitting both buttons or mis-typing - each button is independent and properly separated from the next. Even the directional arrows, enter, etc. are well layed out on the ONE.

3) Feel. The ONE feels a bit lighter, properly weighted (not front heavy), and sits comfortablly in your hand. Its a bit over the top with the "trigger" holder on the bottom, but it works. It does not feel awkward or bulky like I consider the 8x0 to be - especially when compared to the ONE.

4) Docking station. This is a nice addition. The remote has a home, where it regularly lives, and can be found. It is not so large as to be an issue.

Whats missing:
1) RYGB buttons. These are so common they should be a standard now. I've added them to the touch screen, but as Ben_jd notes at this time you can't color code these buttons. I'm sure this is temporary and will be fixed in the future - especially if requested.

2) It would be nice if they added something along the lines of a hard coded "Recorded Shows" button. Whether its Tivo, DirecTV, cable DVR, DishNetwork, etc., this is a major feature and one that should be hard coded. Having to use the touch screen to get to the Playlist is a bit annoying. I will probably look for a hard coded button to relocate this to, but it should've been there in my opinion.

Why buy:
If you have an 8x0 - there's really nothing new other than the touch screen, separate buttons and look.

But in general - if you want a good feeling remote, touch screen, and have trouble with the button design of the 8x0 series the ONE is probably the right replacement.

Chris


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I also picked one up this weekend. Funny thing was we were in Best Buy just to check out a TV that we had ordered from Panasonic Direct, the TH-58PZ750U . (I had seen the lesser model TH-58PZ700U with the same actual panel, but I figured we should at least check the one were were getting which was only in the Magnolia stores while I could still cancel the order.) 

Anyway, we were cruising around the aisles and my wife saw the Harmony One. They did not have a display out and the tag was just scribbled out and not printed. She first saw the 880 and 890 out and started looking in the area and was immediately drawn to the looks of the One. It is a stunningly beautiful IMO. So, she started talking about how it would be nice to have a color remote and one with more hard buttons since she still will only use the DirecTV remote for the DVR (we have a Pronto TSU 3000 and used to have a 2000 and she has always wanted more hard buttons and something more narrow to fit her hand better.) 

So, we chatted about it a little while we walked around the rest of the store and she said that she wanted it as long as I did not have any objections.  Luckily, my wife is almost as much of a degenerate gadget whore as I am. I said sure so we took the thing home. When we got home we checked to make sure it was not sold much cheaper anywhere else, but since it is so new, no one is really dicsounting it. (though there is a Logitech 10% rebate out there, which is a nice bonus assuming BB is a participating retailer).




After programming the Prontos which took quite a while, I told her that since I had read in various places that the Harmony was easier to program, that hopefully I could have the individual devices working by that night so she could play with her new toy, but It would take a while for me to get the Activities set up. Boy was I wrong. 

Within an hour after one round of reworking, it was more or less done and functional. The way the software walks through the process is excellent. In fact, my wife ran the software and I just told her the model numbers of the equipment and what inputs were connected to what. They really thought quite a bit about how the remote will be used by most people (In sharp contrast to DirecTV when doing the HR20 I must add) and must do tons of research on various products out there. It asked all the right questions during setup and on teh first run through. Right now, I have a Mitsubishi RPTV that has to warm up for 7-8 seconds before it will accept any input change. After using the activity and it not working, it immediately went through its questions and then realized it needed to add the proper delay in for the input change. Bam, it was now working for it and 5 other devices and 5activities.

I did spend some more time, maybe 4 hours or so while watching some TV later going in and tweaking, mostly adding some favorite channels for my wife. (at least half that time was spent finding some buttons over at Remotecentral and resizing them to fit the Harmony as only Fox network buttons are in the software now. I also added a few more additional commands to the touch screen and reordering the ones that were there by default.



I did notice three things that would be nice to have, like an expert mode to allow more customization of the screen (coming form the Pronto, which was a clean sheet of paper more or less, it takes some getting used to) I would have no problem making my own buttons (and with places like Remotecentral there are tons for those who don't) and would love to the option of placing any button image I want where I want it. Having used the SW some, there is no reason this could not be done with an additional drop down on the line for assigning text and command, there is even enough room for it there now. 


The second area I would prefer it be different is to have some correlation between the screens you see for controlling a device via an activity v controlling it via the device page (which the remote manual says you should do for infrequently used buttons). Right now, there are some custom buttons in Activities, but you cannot change the graphic on Devices at all, only the text. Say on the Xbox 360 for instance, they have a graphic of the A, B, X and Y buttons which look great on the Activity page but if you switch to Device for more control, you cannot use the same graphics on the Device itself. 

Third, and this may jus tbe me, but when I set the favorites up, they are super slow. It takes at least a half second to send each button, maybe 3 seconds or more to do an ota local like 005-1. I even set the inter button delay to 0 and it seemed to have no effect at all on the speed.

I will also have to check with Harmony regarding the DirecTV color buttons too as I did program them in up there and it would be nice to have them in color.





All told, this thing is quite nice and easy to use. The design is very good as it is attractive and functional as well. At the $250 price point (and I assume it will eventually be available for well under $200 if the other Harmony remotes are any indication), and its ease of prgramming, it should bring more and more people into the Universal Remote fold.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I suggest calling Logitech Harmony customer sarvice and requesting the RGBY icons for DIRECTV usage. They do accept feedback from users, so if enough people call and ask for it ...


They probably listen at least as well as they did when I requested a Bluetooth trackball.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lee and Chris - that's for your reviews. Can't wait to try out the remote myself now!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Whats missing:
> 1) RYGB buttons. These are so common they should be a standard now. I've added them to the touch screen, but as Ben_jd notes at this time you can't color code these buttons. I'm sure this is temporary and will be fixed in the future - especially if requested.


Yeah, wouldn't it be great to have a remote like either of _*these *_ ... ? 

 

(Click for larger pic.)


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, wouldn't it be great to have a remote like either of _*these *_ ... ?


Please forgive the question, but what do 4 colored buttons mean?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

cclement said:


> Please forgive the question, but what do 4 colored buttons mean?


On DIRECTV DVR+ receivers, they have various purposes depending on the feature in use. If nothing else, they are just four additional hard buttons that can be customized by the user to perform any function desired.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

scottz46 said:


> RF is not listed as a spec on the logitech home page. For 250 bucks, I feel like RF should be included.


I agree. I've been using the HR20 for almost a year. I can't go back to IR.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

kturcotte said:


> I agree. I've been using the HR20 for almost a year. I can't go back to IR.


Yeah - it was tough to set the HR20 back to IR, but in the end we are much happier. And I figured with the multitude of IR repeaters or IR/RF transmitters I could find a way to make it work - at least until they release a model with RF.

Chris


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I emailed Harmony and they responded regarding the DirecTV colored icons (as well as the ability to simply place a custom button image anywhere). They said they would pass it on, but that was it.

I still am pretty surprised that the Device and the Activity pages do not allow the same buttons to be used. That seems bizzare.


----------



## HongKongPhooey (Aug 3, 2006)

I went to Best Buy at lunch time yesterday to pick one up. When I got there I saw all the Harmony remotes but no Harmony One, not even an empty spot with the price. Best Buy rep came up to me asked me if I needed help, I explained to him I was looking to buy the Harmony One but I don't see any on the shelf. He states that he was pretty sure a shipment came in last night he would go in the back and check. He comes back out a few minutes later and tells me that they did in fact come in last night but they cannot start selling them until Feb 3. I said 'You gotta be sh_tting me!'. He laughed and said no. He said that they cannot sell them until Sunday.  Guess I'll have to wait until Sunday, wish I would have saw this thread earlier I would have asked them how others have already bought them from Best Buy throughout the country.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I picked up the HO at Best Buy today. It was locked up in the back. 

According to the salesperson, they had a sales briefing that Logitech wouldn't have the software available for the HO until February 15, so they weren't supposed to sell them without warning customers the remotes were unusable until then! I told the guy I had no concerns - I would make it work. :nono:


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I picked up the HO at Best Buy today. It was locked up in the back.
> 
> According to the salesperson, they had a sales briefing that Logitech wouldn't have the software available for the HO until February 15, so they weren't supposed to sell them without warning customers the remotes were unusable until then! I told the guy I had no concerns - I would make it work. :nono:


It works just fine...just not as robust a feature set as I would have imagined; though that's just on the software side; easily fixed by a new Harmony "desktop" release.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ben_jd said:


> It works just fine...just not as robust a feature set as I would have imagined; though that's just on the software side; easily fixed by a new Harmony "desktop" release.


I had no doubt the software would work, and in fact it did and does. My post was just about the misinformation that was shared at a Best Buy "briefings", and is now being shared with customers, potentially steering them away from buying the Harmony One.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, pretty stupid on Best Buy's part considering the software is in the freaking box.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dell has the HARMONY ONE on sale currently for $150


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Trying to decide between the Harmony One and the 880. I'd appreciate any thoughts on the pros and cons of these devices. In reading this thread, I see that there was concern about the touch screen's sensitivity and the limited number of activities on the touch screen. It has been a year or so since the original posts in this thread, so I'm wondering if there are any updated experiences with these remotes.

Have the charging cradles been improved? I've seen posts about problems getting contact b/w the remote and the cradle.

Does the charging cradle have to be plugged in continuously? I ask because my coffee table is not near an outlet.

Is the lack of colored buttons a big disappointment for anyone vis-a-vis the HR2x receivers?

I want to control an HR20-100, Sony TV, Onkyo receiver, and Panny BR player.

Thanks,
DM


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for moving to the new subforum. It is a perfect fit there.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

While the One does not have hard coded buttons, they did give colored buttons for the touchscreen to emulate the behavior. It was a much welcomed improvement.

After over a year with the One - I'm still extremely pleased with it. I routinely show everyone how easy it is, and have no real complaints. It is easily the best remote I've ever had. The touchscreen is sensitive enough, no complaints. Activities browse easily so 3 to a screen isn't a problem for us.

Overall I still recommend the One highly. The charging cradle needs to be plugged in if you want the remote charged. I've never had a problem with the contacts on mine - and its regularly handled by a 5 year old...

Chris


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

BudShark said:


> ...The charging cradle needs to be plugged in if you want the remote charged. ...
> Chris


:grin:

so THAT's what I've been doing wrong


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

davemayo said:


> Have the charging cradles been improved? I've seen posts about problems getting contact b/w the remote and the cradle.


I got the new cradle sent to me under warranty. I wish I could say it was any better. I weight it down when the remote needs charging. 


davemayo said:


> Does the charging cradle have to be plugged in continuously? I ask because my coffee table is not near an outlet.


I recharge mine maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks. I keep my cradle beside my display. You really shouldn't leave it on the cradle when not in use, that's how you toast batteries.


davemayo said:


> Is the lack of colored buttons a big disappointment for anyone vis-a-vis the HR2x receivers?


 I have a 659, and an 880. I prefer the 880's buttons. Why would colored buttons be a factor? They illuminate in the dark. You get used to button locations pretty quick.


davemayo said:


> I want to control an HR20-100, Sony TV, Onkyo receiver, and Panny BR player.


This is not an issue for an 880/890.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Why would colored buttons be a factor? They illuminate in the dark. You get used to button locations pretty quick.
> This is not an issue for an 880/890.


I think he is talking about the fact that there are not actual Red, Blue Yellow Green buttons on the One and DirecTV uses those buttons for things, so you have to use the soft buttons on the screen or navigate through the menu to do the same thing.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I think he is talking about the fact that there are actual Red, Blue Yellow Green buttons on the One and DirecTV uses those buttons for things, so you have to use the soft buttons on the screen or navigate through the menu to do the same thing.


Yes, that's what I meant. AFAIK, there are no equivalent buttons to the colored buttons on the DirecTV remote, so you have to program another button on the One/880 to get these buttons.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Harmony One on sale at Amazon for $163 after $20 rebate.

HERE


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

the Harmony One is getting a little long in the tooth...yet the price hardly ever comes down...

is there a new remote in the pipes? I don't want to buy the One just to have a new remote with new features come out a week later...

I'd love to have something just like the One but with more activities on the first screen...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Acoustic Research xSight line looks very promising...

Think Harmony One but WITH dedicated color buttons. I'm looking forward to it ... check out the thread below for more.

Shadow Report: Acoustic Research Remotes to support DIRECTV RF


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The Acoustic Research xSight line looks very promising...
> 
> Think Harmony One but WITH dedicated color buttons. I'm looking forward to it ... check out the thread below for more.
> 
> Shadow Report: Acoustic Research Remotes to support DIRECTV RF


thanks...looks like I have some research to do...of course, this other one also only has 3 activities on the touch screen...so it's already not good enough for me


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

anubys said:


> thanks...looks like I have some research to do...of course, this other one also only has 3 activities on the touch screen...so it's already not good enough for me


Actually, it's just like the Harmony One in terms of Activities - three are visible on the screen at one time, but there are multiple pages of Activities. Definitely check out the other thread - there are links to external reviews and the AR sight in there somewhere.


----------

